# DURée de VIE DES PORTABLES APPLE ?



## sakya (25 Avril 2007)

mon pc portable packard bell à grillé... et il avait juste deux ans et 18 jours... alors je voudrais me prendre un mac, et un portable de préference pour le nomade que je suis ...  seulement voilà  je me pose la question de leurs durée de vie...  combien d'années avait vous gardé mac portable vous??? et du coup que me conseillez vous... sachant que j'ai pas les moyens de  me racheter  un pc  tous les deux ans ...  alors pour une longue durée de vie...  mac portable...  ou i mac???
merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## elKBron (25 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

tiens y a un fil qui s est ouvert il y a quelques jours ICI.
Tu y verras qu'il y en a de tr&#232;s anciens que certains forumeurs utilisent toujours... juste pour te faire une id&#233;e, mon Powerbook date de 1999, et tout roule


----------



## CBi (26 Avril 2007)

Pour te faire une idée, mon ibook date de 2001, celui de mes parents de 2000, et tout roule.


----------



## yan73 (28 Avril 2007)

Salut

J'ai un powerbook G4 de 08/2003 et ...tout roule....mais heureusement que j'avais l'apple care ( extension de garantie de 3 ans) car j' ai quand même changé dans les 3 premières années et à la suite :

-Carte mère
-DD
-Superdrive..

et j'en passe

depuis la fin de l'extension de  garantie, RAS...pourvu que ça dure!!! lol



@+


----------

